# Trad bows Pics Post'em up too



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

wheres yours?


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

heres a few


----------



## Shovelbuck (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's a few.....................

Osage selfbow









Lemonwood and hickory longbow









And a couple classic Groves........


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

All Shafer Silvertips.Top 2 are 58",51#@27" & 54#@27".The bottom 2 are 60",54#@27" amd 43#@27"(1pc)


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

And my longbows.66"Black Widow PLX osage,47#@27,64"BW PLV,51#@27",64"Shafer Silvertip,51#@27",66"Stotler Gamegetter,54#@27"


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

# 1 My old Stemmler. she's a shooter for sure.
# 2&3 My new custom that is being built as we speak


----------



## psedude (Mar 28, 2007)

just love this bow


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

*fanboy alert!*

54# @ 30" Skyta by Phyton-160 fps, 540gr (smoothest, quietest, & lightest bow I've ever shot- love it!)
42# @ 30" Magyar by Toth-140fps, 540gr (another absolute joy to shoot)


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

Some are on my profile !


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*Quinn Stallion Classic 40# @ 29"*

I am so proud of my Quinn Stallion Classic! Can't wait to take her hunting for her first time and my first time with a recurve.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Am I Trad?


----------



## dmaxshawn (Jul 10, 2007)

here is my Jack Kempf custom mesquite riser and boo backed limbs.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Couple of Pearsons


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Here are my main 3 a play with.

Black Widow with Border limbs.
DAS Master Series with Samick Extreme limbs.
A Plains Indian Hybrid I made - sinew backed osage.

Ray


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

black wolf, those samicks are the coolest limbs I've ever seen, how much do you charge to make limbs look like that?


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm not sure what I would charge...but it is a little time consuming...especially when I use real snakeskin and I haven't yet perfected it using real snakeskin enough to feel comfortable doing it for someone else. 

The original snakeskin I used shrunk after it was glued on the limbs with barge cement...so I removed it...and used a vinyl snakeskin decal that works pretty good.

Ray


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*BB Warfs...?*

Red44:

Is that a Black Bear Warf with Quinn Limbs?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nope, Tadtech longbow limbs. About 45lbs give or take, at my DL.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Black Wolf, whatever you have for time into those limbs, it's worth it. Sweet!


----------



## anglingarcher (Jul 10, 2006)

PAX Tulipwood


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

My Kohannah Collection: :darkbeer:
(from top)
Kohannah Kurve (kingwood/red elm)
Kohannah Kids (daughter's bow)
Kohannah Windwalker (Boo/Actionwood)
Kohannah Flatbow (Osage/Black Locust)


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Odie1 (Jul 30, 2008)

From the top:
1. "English longbow" - flatbow by a Polish manufacturer
2. Black Jennings warf
3. Another "English longbow" 
4. Hoyt Radian/Talon
5. My girlfriend's PSE buckeye


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Ahh, these bows are just like women: each one prettier than the next:wink:


----------



## C++ (Nov 30, 2002)

*Wing Archery Co. Red Wing Hunter 58" RW/6227 50#*

An oldie but a goodie (hardly ever shot). I've just got into trad. archery, I have a lot to learn. Next season I'd like to make this my hunting bow.


----------



## bow crazy (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's a little eye candy. Morrison Cheyenne w/copperhead skins. I'll try to post more later.


----------



## bbairborne (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are my new arrows and matching custom string. I'll try to post my longbows soon.


----------



## bow crazy (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's my Black Widow PGA. Osage an Bolivian Rosewood


----------



## bow crazy (Nov 18, 2005)

Wallace Mountain longbow. Bamboo and Cocobola


----------



## bow crazy (Nov 18, 2005)

Black Widow PSAX Zebrawood


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

Here is my Zona Custom T/D Serial #1
Made By Bill Griffen right here on AT in the classifieds.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Those Zona bows sure are pretty!


----------



## imskippy (Dec 16, 2006)

I call it functional artwork. They may be pretty but man does it shoot.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Sure wish I could get one, but my wife would kill me...


----------



## bodork (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's the one I've been shootin for a few years now. I'm about ready to make myself a new one but I just can't seem to find the time and extra money. This one is zebrawood and wenge with a little cocobolo flare sandwiched between .030 curley maple. The limbs are flat grain zebra with wenge splices over actionboo and carbon. The deer print inlay is cocobolo in curley maple. 60" long, 49#@28".


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## rt2bowhunter (Feb 27, 2005)

Heres one that just came off the form. Its my 2nd bow Ive made.
60amo [email protected] purple heart with maple and walnut riser action boo core with elm lams.


----------



## excelpoint (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's my two. Great Plains Palo Duro 50#@26 60". Horne Combo Hunter Longbow 48#@26 62"


----------



## minnesotahunter (Apr 13, 2003)

here is my new hunting bow, it was made by Chad Holm from Holm-made bows. it is a 59" bow, 46lbs @ 28" i had to test it for speed, shot a 499 grain ceder at 163f/s and a 450 grain aluminum at 170 f/s. diamond wood riser and red ceder limbs with bamboo cores. compared to my 50lbs bows, this thing is smokin fast .


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

Cooperhead elite 55#@28" 58" Awsome shooter.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

here is what I will be shooting this season - Savannah and wood

guess I need to upload it!


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

photo


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

must be too early for me


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

here are a couple of my recurves. the dark brown is a istavan toth mongolian 46#. the lighter colour c shape is a grozer hungarian with horn on tips and grip 55#. i also have a samick mind 50 korean 30# an old yamaha ytd 66 takedown recurve and an old(1976 approx) damon howatt triumph 55# but i dont have any photos of these. all are great to shoot and all shoot very differently to one another. they also give me a break from shooting my bowtech allegiance compound.


----------



## Logan03 (May 29, 2008)

trapperDave said:


> heres a few


what is the 3rd one down???


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Logan03 said:


> what is the 3rd one down???


Hmm...the first one looks like a...Deerslayer? I _know_ the second one is a Colt. The third one is...umm...uhh...


----------



## GreatID (Apr 2, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

top to bottom we have
1.) 1939 Ben Pearson 501R Hickory recurve
2.) 1968 Ben Pearson Colt
3.) 1973 Ben Pearson Ambusher
4.) 1968 Ben Pearson Hunter
5.) ???? Ben Pearson Hawk
6.) ???? Ben Pearson Bronco
7.) ???? Howatt Little John


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

the Ambusher was only made in 73/74. Its [email protected] 48"AMO, sweet little huntin bow about 43 inches strung


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

lots of great bows in here. JimPic, man you have got a GREAT selection of bows. I'm jealous.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

BOHO said:


> lots of great bows in here. JimPic, man you have got a GREAT selection of bows. I'm jealous.


Thanks.The 51# Shafer and the 51# Widow PLV are my go-to bows.I've been shooting the 43# Shafer a bit lately and that bow is just so sweet to shoot! I just might have to take it out for a late season,cold weather hunt this year when I'm all bundled up


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I hear ya Jim. I have 3 compounds that I have set up kinda like that. a 77#, 72# and a 63#. Big advantage to using the wheels is my accuracy and the power advantage. I am gonna get a couple trad bows for old times sake though. Prolly use em for plinkin and scouting.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

*pics*

well I took some pics of my 2 trad bows. I have had many dozens over the years but these are all thats left from my collection. My buddy Mike in Ohio made this recurve from an old compound riser and the laminated selfbow was made for me by my good friend Bob Barnes from Arkansas.


----------



## Logan03 (May 29, 2008)

trapperDave said:


> the Ambusher was only made in 73/74. Its [email protected] 48"AMO, sweet little huntin bow about 43 inches strung


WOW i figured i would never see another one of them thats the one i have it was my dads, I found it n our barn a while back n got a new string made for it and im going 2 hunt with it this year!! thats awsome man. Are they worth anything??


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

about 100-150 on average on ebay, rare to see em though.


----------



## Logan03 (May 29, 2008)

kool, Thanks man


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Dang! All dem bows are purdy. Tell the truth now; you don't hunt with bows.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Meant to say...."...with _those _bows."


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Oldie but goodie*

1968 BW 1200HB 48 @ 28", 60" long. Shoots better than a new one!


----------

